# Epische Gems Transmutieren?



## Nema-ZdC (28. September 2011)

Recipe: Transmute Elven Peridot
Binds when picked up
Requires Alchemy (525)
Item Level 85
Use: Teaches you how to transmute an Elven Peridot.

Ich habe das bei wowhead in den Beta Files gefunden. Es hieß ja, dass man Gems nur per Boss-Drops kriegen kann. Und dann das. Aber glaubt ihr das kommt echt rein (dann würde sich das sammeln von "blauen" Gems ja schon mal extrem lohnen.


----------



## dannyl2912 (28. September 2011)

lassen wir uns überraschen, ob und wieviel CD auf das Transmutieren sein wird

aber ein Peridot ist immer noch grün


----------



## Bismark72 (28. September 2011)

Ein Elven Peridot aber wohl nicht.


----------



## Nema-ZdC (28. September 2011)

Jau, Elven Peridot ist der neue grüne Epische Stein.


----------



## Grushdak (28. September 2011)

Ja, ich glaube, daß so was kommen wird.
Schließlich ist sowas ja nicht neu bei WoW - gab, gibt es schon länger

greetz


----------



## Nema-ZdC (29. September 2011)

Ja. Aber man hat Gems halt auch "so" bekommen. Die neuen kriegst du pro Boss eine Geode pro Spieler. Und da ist mit geringer Chance dann ein epischer Stein drin. Nur bei normalen oder hero Schwierigkeitsgrad (sprich ID), nicht bei Random-Raids. Aussage war von Ghostcrawler das man so verhindern will das jeder alle Steine direkt voll hat.. Aber mit Transmutation ist das dann wieder irgendwie völlig wayne weil man dann nach ein paar Wochen (Loot + Transmutation) die Steine doch hat.


----------



## smörepröd (16. November 2011)

rot , grün, blau---egal

ich hab mittlerw schon soviele guides zu patch4.3 gelesen, über juwe- u alchirezepte eccpp, aber irgendwie stimmen da die infos nicht überein. ich denke auch, dass blizzard selbst auch noch fehlmeldungen mit einfliessen lässt , um die spannung bis tag 1 aufrechtzuerhalten. 
viele v uns haben sich mittlerw bestimmt schon spekulativ auf tag--x--vorbereitet, ohne eig genaues zu wissen. 
es könnte z.b. auch sein, dass man beim sondieren v pyriterz epic-steine findet oder auch einfach nur pyritstaub anstatt jetzt flüchtige erde, ähnlich wie zu icc-zeitten, die man dann gegen juwemarken eintauschen könnte. 

hab ich euch jetzt zusätzlich noch e weng verunsichert???---loool

lasst es doch einfach auf euch zukommen,ändern könnt ihr eh nix u erfreut oder ärgert euch dann über das, was dann wirklich eintritt--hihi

in diesem sinne


----------



## seanbuddha (17. November 2011)

Man wird die Epischen Gems Transmutieren können.
Die Rezepte dazu droppen im Raid!


----------



## jase03 (26. November 2011)

gibts schon infos was man da an materialien braucht?


----------



## Natálya (30. November 2011)

Jau die Mats würden mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Dexis (30. November 2011)

Bei den bisherigen epischen Edelstein-Transmutation benötigte man immer einen raren Stein sowie die passende Äonen-Reagenz. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass dieses Schema so beibehalten wird. Also z.B. ein Ozeansaphir + Anzahl x Flüchtige Luft oder ein Infernorubin + Anzahl x Flüchtiges Feuer.


----------



## Jackie251 (1. Dezember 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Bei den bisherigen epischen Edelstein-Transmutation benötigte man immer einen raren Stein sowie die passende Äonen-Reagenz. *Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass dieses Schema so beibehalten wird.* Also z.B. ein Ozeansaphir + Anzahl x Flüchtige Luft oder ein Infernorubin + Anzahl x Flüchtiges Feuer.




na gucken wir nochmal...


1.) WOW Classic
es gab gar keine edelsteine
später nach Einführung des Berufes Juwelenschleifen kann altes magisches Erz nicht sondiert werden

2.) WOW BC
es gibt Epische Edelsteine zunächst nur als drop oder für im Raid zu erhaltende Marken, erst im Patch der nach einführung epischer Edelsteine kommt, wird der Zugang zu Epischen Rohlingen vereinfacht
eine Transmutationsmöglichkeit für Edelsteine existiert nicht
durch Sondieren können nur rare Edelsteine gewonnen werden, magisches Erz kann nicht sondiert werden

3.) WOW WOTLK
epische Edelsteine sind ab Einführung sowohl durch Sondierung Magischen Erzes erhältlich, als auch durch Transmutation als auch über Abzeichen die bereits in 5er Inis gesammelt werden können.
magisches Erz war vorher nicht sondierbar, erst mit Einführung der epischen Juwelen und besaß dann die Chance auch epische Rohlinge zu sondieren

4.) WOW CATA
epische Edelsteine bei Einführung nur als Drop erhältlich
es wurden keine Transmutationsrezepte verfügbar gemacht
Magisches Erz war von Anfang an sondierbar und hatte die Chance rare Rohlinge zu enthalten


Du bist wirklich Sicher das du hier ein "Schema" erkennen kannst, dass dir sagt epische Edelsteine werden durch Transmutation verfügbar und die Transmutation werden Äonenkram + rarer Edelstein sein?


Nix für ungut, mit Patch 4.4 können Transmutationen kommen es kann auch kommen das dann Pyritsondierung was bringt. 
Selbst wenn die Transmutation kommt könnte die genausogut zB Chaoskugeln beinhalten.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Dezember 2011)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> 4.) WOW CATA
> epische Edelsteine bei Einführung nur als Drop erhältlich
> es wurden keine Transmutationsrezepte verfügbar gemacht
> 
> ...



Fail, einfach nur Fail.
1. Es gab bisher nie Epische Edelsteine in Cata.
2. Transmutationsrezepte gibts in dem Raid zu droppen.
3. Es wird nie einen Patch 4.4 geben.


----------



## Dexis (1. Dezember 2011)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> na gucken wir nochmal...


Ja genau, gucken wir doch mal, was ich geschrieben habe!



Dexis schrieb:


> Bei den *bisherigen epischen Edelstein-Transmutationen* benötigte man immer einen raren Stein sowie die passende Äonen-Reagenz. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass dieses Schema so beibehalten wird. Also z.B. ein Ozeansaphir + Anzahl x Flüchtige Luft oder ein Infernorubin + Anzahl x Flüchtiges Feuer.


Ich habe mich *nur* und *ausschließlich* auf die Edelstein-Transmutationen der Alchemie bezogen (darauf beruht ja dieses Threadthema), es ging hier überhaupt nicht um das Erze sondieren oder Einkaufen für Punkte. Und wenn man diese Sachen außen vor lässt erkennt man sehr schnell, dass Alchi-Transmutationen von *epischen Edelsteinen* erst seit WotLK möglich sind und dazu auch noch genau nach dem Schema "rarer Stein + Äonen..." verlaufen, wie ich bereits schrieb.
Was vielleicht noch eine andere Variante verbergen kann ist die Tatsache, dass die aktuellen raren Steine in Cataclysm nicht mehr mit den Elementen sondern mit Kräutern transmutiert werden. Vielleicht gibt es bei einer möglichen Einführung von Rezepten auch die Kombination "rarer Stein + x Kräuter" oder auch "rarer Stein + x Kräuter + Flüchtiges x".


----------



## Jackie251 (2. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 1. Es gab bisher nie Epische Edelsteine in Cata.


doch wurden am 29/30 November per Patch 4.3 als drop verfügbar gemacht - meine aussage am 1. Dezember ist daher korrekt



seanbuddha schrieb:


> 2. Transmutationsrezepte gibts in dem Raid zu droppen.


na dann!
link doch mal fix die rezepte und kläre uns über die nötigen Materialien zum transmutieren auf.
Ich lerne ja gern dazu :-)
In meinen Quellen ist der aktuelle Stand: _Die Transmutationsrezepte sind lediglich als "Symbol" per Datamining aus den 4.3 ptr Patches in die Datenbanken gekommen.
Es gab dort keine Erkenntnisse wo man diese Items loote könnte noch welche Materialien benötigt werden. Auf den Live Servern sind derzeit keine Transmutationsrezepte verfügbar._

also trag doch zu Klärung bei welche Matz benötigt werden, wenn du bessere Quellen hast



seanbuddha schrieb:


> 3. Es wird nie einen Patch 4.4 geben.


Die Aussage stellt eine Möglichkeitsform dar. 
_es könnte..._
Es könnte auch sein das blizz morgen die Server abschaltet und sagt "wir haben kein bock mehr"
Es ist unwahrscheinlch, dass es Eintritt - aber den Beweis können wir erst übermorgen erbringen. 
gecheckt?



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Fail, einfach nur Fail.


Warum schreibst du es dann?
Naja Einsicht ist der Weg zur Besserung


----------



## Jackie251 (2. Dezember 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Ich habe mich *nur* und *ausschließlich* auf die Edelstein-Transmutationen der Alchemie bezogen (darauf beruht ja dieses Threadthema), es ging hier überhaupt nicht um das Erze sondieren oder Einkaufen für Punkte. Und wenn man diese Sachen außen vor lässt erkennt man sehr schnell, dass Alchi-Transmutationen von *epischen Edelsteinen* erst seit WotLK möglich sind und dazu auch noch genau nach dem Schema "rarer Stein + Äonen..." verlaufen, wie ich bereits schrieb.
> Was vielleicht noch eine andere Variante verbergen kann ist die Tatsache, dass die aktuellen raren Steine in Cataclysm nicht mehr mit den Elementen sondern mit Kräutern transmutiert werden. Vielleicht gibt es bei einer möglichen Einführung von Rezepten auch die Kombination "rarer Stein + x Kräuter" oder auch "rarer Stein + x Kräuter + Flüchtiges x".




genau auf diesen Umstand sollte dich mein witzig gemeinter Beitrag hinweise.
Es gibt kein Schema sondern genau eine einzige epische Transmutation in der WOW Vergangenheit. Sämtliche umgebende Dinge (wie lerne ich die Rezepte, was kann sondiert werden, was gibts mit welchen matz zu transmutieren) wurden komplett verändert verglichen mit der Vergangenheit.

Soweit mir bekannt ist nichmal sicher ob jemals Transmutationen kommen (seanbudda hat hierzu angeblich neuere Quellen).
Und genau da ist deine Vermutung eben nur Kaffeesatzlesen (sorry^^). 
das halte ich für unseriös

meiner persönlichen Meinung nach, Blizz will derzeit nicht ein leicht erreichbare full epic sockelung
Da wäre Äonen+Rarer Stein eine fast zu einfache Quelle - daher halte ichs für unwahrscheinlich :-)


----------



## Dexis (2. Dezember 2011)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> genau auf diesen Umstand sollte dich mein witzig gemeinter Beitrag hinweise.


Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen: ich konnte an deinem Beitrag nichts witzig Gemeintes erkennen, dafür war er zu sorgfältig zusammen gestellt^^



Jackie251 schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Schema sondern genau eine einzige epische Transmutation in der WOW Vergangenheit. Sämtliche umgebende Dinge (wie lerne ich die Rezepte, was kann sondiert werden, was gibts mit welchen matz zu transmutieren) wurden komplett verändert verglichen mit der Vergangenheit.


Mag alles sein, ja. Aber danach war hier in diesem Thread anfangs leider überhaupt nicht gefragt! ^^ Das Thema mit dem Sondieren wurde erst nach Wochen in die Diskussion eingebracht.



Jackie251 schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt ist nichmal sicher ob jemals Transmutationen kommen (seanbudda hat hierzu angeblich neuere Quellen).
> Und genau da ist deine Vermutung eben nur Kaffeesatzlesen (sorry^^).
> das halte ich für unseriös


Das ist wieder ein anderes Paar Schuhe. Momentan zerreissen sich alle die Mäuler in den Foren und im Spiel, was denn nun mit den Alchi-Transmutationen passieren soll. Da heißt es tatsächlich abwarten und Tee trinken.



Jackie251 schrieb:


> meiner persönlichen Meinung nach, Blizz will derzeit nicht ein leicht erreichbare full epic sockelung
> Da wäre Äonen+Rarer Stein eine fast zu einfache Quelle - daher halte ichs für unwahrscheinlich :-)


Würde sich deine Meinung bewahrheiten, wäre es der erste Schritt in die richtige Richtung seitens von Blizzard, was das "Verramschen" von Wertgegenständen und Spielerfolgen für die Breite Masse angeht. Wenn sie jetzt wieder gute Zugangsquests für die MoP-Raids einführen, überlege ich mir einen Kauf vielleicht nochmal ;-)
Meine Vermutung mit dem Raren Stein + Flüchtiges war einfach nur das Aufgreifen des letzten Contentstands (mit Äonen) als ein mögliches Beispiel. Mehr nicht. In Bezug auf die Tatsache, dass epische Steine sonst nur im Raid droppen werden, wäre mein Beispiel sicherlich recht einfach bzw. würde zu einer Überschwemmung von Trans-Alchi-Spezialisierungen führen. Wir werden ja sehen was Blizzard daraus macht..... oder auch nicht^^


----------



## Jackie251 (5. Dezember 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Würde sich deine Meinung bewahrheiten, wäre es der erste Schritt in die richtige Richtung seitens von Blizzard, was das "Verramschen" von Wertgegenständen und Spielerfolgen für die Breite Masse angeht. Wenn sie jetzt wieder gute Zugangsquests für die MoP-Raids einführen, überlege ich mir einen Kauf vielleicht nochmal ;-)




jain
ich finde es das Thema sehr sehr schwer. Ich kenne beide Seiten gut genug und verstehe beides.

Wenn Dinge sehr aufwändig sind, lernt man den Lohn deutlich mehr zu schätzen. Natürlich gibt es dann auch Poser die lediglich viel Zeit haben und ihr Ego damit aufpolieren müssen. Den Meisten geht es aber nicht darum.
Auch in offline Spielen ist es einmal cool gleich zu Beginn (Cheat, Mod, etc) mal die tollten Dinge zu haben und die Sa.u rauzulassen. Dauerhaft macht es aber deutlich mehr Spaß sich mit viel Geduld eine wirklich nützliche Belohnung geholt zu haben.

Auf der anderen Seite hat man immer das Gefühl es sei einem etwas entgangen wenn man nicht zumindest fast alles erreichen kann. Egal wieviel es gibt.
Erreicht man nur Mission 2 von 3 Missionen fühlt man sich genauso betrogen wie wenn man nur 190 von 200 erreicht.
Warum sollen nur Hardcore oder Dauerspieler das Spiel durchspielen können?
Entweder ich zahle eben nur die Hälfte oder ich darf auch alles sehen. 

Das Problem dabei ist die extreme Spannbreite an Spielern. Ein größerer Teil spielt jeden Tag länger als ein anderer größerer Teil pro Woche. Wer hat da Recht? Oder welcher Schwierigkeisgrad ist genau richtig?

Ich finde es heute sinnvoll wenn es epische VZ und Juwelen gibt die auch vom Aufwand her so sind wie sie heißen. Und wenn sie nur mit bedacht eingesetzt werden. Ich weis aber auch noch zu Classic Zeiten, das ichs einfach unnötig fand per Definition viele Spieler von gewissen Dingen auszuschließen (zB damals Hosen/Kopf Verzauberung mit perfektem Dropglück braucht ein 40 Mann Raid 20 Wochen um einmal alle Spieler auszustatten).
Oder aber auch die oft wenig unterhaltsamen Zugangsquest mit dem Twink nochmal machen zu müssen.

Dazu kommt das vieles handelbar geworden ist. 
In Sachen Ingamegold ist der Unterschied was ist viel was ist wenig nochmal extrem größer als bei der Spielzeit.

Die Leute müssen einfach lernen das Sie selbst nicht das Zentrum der Welt darstellen und das die vielen Spieler schlichtweg nicht unter einen Hut passen wenn man verscuht es jedem Recht zu machen.


----------

